# Why does the Bay suck right now?



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

What is going on with the bay? Before it was waiting for water temps, then some of you said the red tide or whatever, then it was worms breeding, now what is it? Even the reports ocean side at AI and the coast arent enough to make me get excited. Trying to wet a line, but stinking crabs and skates arent worth my time.....


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

It's the summer . If you are willing to drive down to PLO there are plenty of croakers, spot, some blues and the occassional striper. At least the good thing is it can only get better, hopefully.


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Shouldnt those croakers and spot already been up in the bay more? Seems like parts of the bay have yet to see any runs of anything. 

I am willing to travel to PLO but i really dont like the place, members or not of the board the place is filled with drunken idiots most of the time..

*sigh* guess ill just have to wait for my next hatteras trip, or till fall for the bay.

Anyone got any ideas that doesnt require a boat, and is a little more exciting then spot please fill me in. Oh and that i dont have to travel more then 2-3 hrs.

Tiny


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Why the Bay Sucks now .....*

To much trash being blown into it.  

To much sewage being dumped into it. 

And very few people who respect it.


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh i read a post about trash into it. Seems like in other years though the upper bay had seen some action by now.

Tiny


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Two Words*

Summer Doldrums! Now I will say this has been a real crappy start to this summer for the bay. The fish just haven't turned on yet. Probably for reasons stated above and then some. Things are starting to pick up at SPSP but it still is hit and miss. I am shocked that not a single decent report has come from choptank yet. Normally they get a nice run of croakers starting in early to mid May. Oh well SUMMER DOLDRUMS!


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Ahh I guess i cant complain, i just spent a week in the outer banks, filled the cooler with blues and spanish, with a few nice flounders, and caught enough to fill my cooler 5 times over. Owell, maybe SPSP or Matapeake will heat up here soon.....if things dont change looks like the blues wont really make a show up that way this year.

Tiny


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*3 R's*

Anything happening in the Delaware surf? Do you have to pay this time of year to fish there? If so, where do you pay?

Tiny is PLO really full of drunks? I was thinking of going there this weekend? 

The only time I was down there was for last year clean up and a couple of weekends afterwards.


Which is better now the pier or causeway?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Summer Doldrums!*

Equal squabbles on the board!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Orest said:


> Anything happening in the Delaware surf? Do you have to pay this time of year to fish there? If so, where do you pay?
> 
> Tiny is PLO really full of drunks? I was thinking of going there this weekend?
> 
> ...


*PIER* And yes a lot of people drink on that pier. I believe you have to go down and make friends with a lot of people there. Most of them are locals and fish there often. Once you become friends with them they are more apt to let you throw a line with them in the good spots on the pier. Just ask Hat80 and Fish-on


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

I think its full of drunks, you have them out there all weekend, and do nothing but drink and act like they own the pier. The causeway is good, just limited to the amount of people you can get on it. On the weekend there is most def going to be a ton of people, and somebody will be on the causeway.

Whos knows maybe ill head down there this weekend, or try my luck at SPSP.

Tiny


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*3 R's*

Yes you have to pay to get on at 3R's. It is just like at IRI. They have a booth right there also where you pay. Then you park and drag your stuff across the dunes and fish, that is unless you have a 4X4 and a delaware ORV permit!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*That's it rub it in.*

No 4x4.

Hows those chrome rims handling the sand so far?


But I do have a Chevy and NOT a Ford.


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

FL you are correct about PLO.....but its BS that you have to be in a "click" to get a spot....Plus the way PLO is charging fees sucks

Tiny


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Tinybaum said:


> FL you are correct about PLO.....but its BS that you have to be in a "click" to get a spot....Plus the way PLO is charging fees sucks
> 
> Tiny


Yeah I haven't been there once this year. I don't think that place would be so bad if you could catch fish everywhere on the pier. But as everyone knows the corners are the best. So in turn we see people only letting other people they know in the good spots. It sux but it doesn't hurt to get to know them if you are going to fish a lot down there.  

My rims are doing fine, just shined them up this past weekend before I went out and partied in Boston


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Tinybaum said:


> FL you are correct about PLO.....but its BS that you have to be in a "click" to get a spot....Plus the way PLO is charging fees sucks
> 
> Tiny


Invest in a season pass to have access to all MD state parks. It pays for itself throughout the course of the season. As for PLO, it's a large place. If you're not willing to put in the time or come early, you won't be getting a good location especially on the pier. But, there's plenty of room to fish from the causeway to the point. Goodluck on your trip.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I wouldn't say that you have to be in a "click" to get in a good spot, you just have to be willing to wait it out, or just be lucky and get there when someone is leaving. I don't know if you have noticed but Hat & fishon mostly go to PLO during the weekday so their chance of getting one of the good spots are much better than the weekends.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Actually there's plenty of fish in the bay, just not close to shore. There's blues in the Severn, rock in the Patapsco, and croakers and spot in E Bay. But like everyone says "it's summertime" and the shallows just don't hold enough O2 to keep them close. The water is fairly clear with visability about 3' -4' which isn't all that bad. The salinity is a little low also. When it's slow like this try crabbing, the bay is full of them. Head over to the Potomac and try for some snakeheads. BPS is offering a reward. . Hopefully the trout and blues will show up at the Tank in early August.

Catman.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I was at the Point a few weeks ago,got there around 11am and went around to the right corner and the people that had it asked me if I wanted to join them and stayed in that spot till 6am the next morning with a half of a cooler. The causeway is marked with parking spaces for people who are camping,but the two end spots(1st one is as you round the corner and the second one is at the end of the causeway) are for whom ever gets there first. You can fish the beach area after the causeway to the point(bayside) you can also fish the river side.TRIGGER


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Does anyone know the water depth at the end of Matapeake....and what it might be 100-140 yrds out? Same with Sandy Point....???

For me PLO is like 2 or so hours away, when I am fishing i prefer it to be nice and quiet, not a bunch of drunks yelling, and some guy thinking he can sing trying to play the guitar... The pier on the weekends look like a homeless shelter with drunks on the pier that hasnt showered in a few days.....because they are in search of a Croaker???? Doesnt make much sense to me


FL . . . .where can i get my DE beach permit? Thats my best bet I figure, and its only about 2 and a half hours from me so I am told. What do you need the shovel, rope, board, tire pump...etc

Sorry just a little grumpy sitting at work  maybe fishing this weekend will help, anyone interested?


Tiny


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

Triggerfish - are you sure that there are only two parking spaces on the causeway for non-camping fisherman? I drvoe down there a few weeks ago and did not recall seeing the other parking spaces being reserved for campers. I checked out PLP web page which did not show any such restrictions. If you are right, then PLP fishing sucks (SMILE)!


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

Tinybaum

HuskyMd asked the same question May 19, 2002. There were 23 answers including mine (SMILE)! You can find it by typing "Depth" in P&S Search Engine.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Green Cart, Im sure that there's only two spots you can park if your not a camper,but I'll check when I'm down there a week from Sat. I got hooked into a fishing charter(two boats) from some people here at work. It's sopose to rain all weekend ,sorry to burst anybodies bubble. TRIGGER


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

I was on the causeway about 2 weeks ago and there's a few spots for campers ONLY towards the front of the entrance facing the Bay. Other than that, the rest of the causeway is open to anyone. If you need additional parking, you can park on the side that faces the Potomac. I'm sure they didn't change it since 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

There is very good fishing in our portion 
of the bay. You might just have to 
go on a headboat to get to them right 
now. Just think of it as a "floating" pier . 
If you are like me and do not want to 
travel too far for descent fishing, just 
pay your $40 and hop on a local headboat 
and catch all the spot, white perch, and 
croaker (they are biting better now in 
our area) that you want.

Good luck...Talapia, outa here.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Become nocturnal and fish the surf/jetty/inlet at night...*



Orest said:


> Anything happening in the Delaware surf?


Orest,

I'll take the 2 hour trip (one way from my house) to the DE/MD surf ANYTIME over fishing the bay - but that's just me and the love of the ocean.  

I haven't checked the AI report but shark season should be heating up real soon...

Sandcrab

PS - Fish at night - less tourons=more fish.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Tiny*

I feel your pain. I've been fishing spsp on a regular basis. My last trip being the worst. I brought only five croakers home.  The secret is to fish the most oportune time, ie: sundown and a moving tide. I have also learned that you have to try different baits. One of the best kept secrets of the summer have been the keeper rock caught at sundown with the tide change. I'll be there tonight with my whole family (I hope) . My wife is buying a fishing license today. Should be a peak feeding time from 7pm till dead low tide  . Bring your casting arm. If I haven't had a bite in five minutes I reel it up and cast it again.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Its too early for the Bay up arround here*

Head to the Ocean or Head South;thats where the fish are.Also,fish more at night or find places that have strong currents cause its the summmer doldrums and the fish want cooler water.As for the Bay wait until September thats when the Trout n Blues will feed up.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

> The causeway is marked with parking spaces for people who are camping,


 That's not the case this year. They changed it. In fact, DNR said camping is not allowed on the causeway, meaning people must be fishing and can't be sleeping in their cars (no kidding. They won't enforce it though).


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Tuna,

I've seen it enforced last time I visited PLO causeway. There was a couple in front of us who weren't actively fishing, they were just in their car. No fishing poles out... and the ranger stopped and knocked on their window...


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

I did mentioned


> people must be fishing


. You're right though, as long as they see that you have your poles in the water, you won't be checked.


----------



## MDALINER (May 29, 2002)

*Causeway fishing*

I go to PLO a lot. I will be down there this weekend. I camp when I go for the weekend. There were three causeway spots reserved for people that use the campground. It may be fewer because I believe some signs have been removed. It means you can fish there. You may not camp at the causeway. I have never fished the causeway without being asked for my license from the DNR. I also noticed last time that they are cracking down on drinking at the causeway and the pier. They search coolers and if they see beer they issue a fine or at least ask that it be poured out. Even with this I do on occasion see the ever-loving drunken fool. However it is much less frequent.

I still like the place. But the new fee system is crazy. If you pay to get in the park , you must get your hand stamped to re-enter without paying. Problem is the only station that I know to get it stamped is the Camp store. It closes at 9 pm. 
Without your hand stamped you have to repay.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*sandcrab*

sandcrab,
When are we gonna go on our DE trip and catch some "StickyBuns" for breakfast? I will be done with grad school in less than a month. I'm expecting us to go fish together. I've only gotten to use my fishNmate fish cart once and I've owned it since May!!!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

COOL;YOU GOT RID OF THAT DAMNED STROLLER AND GOT YOURSELF A REAL CART.  I'll be hopen to see both of you in DE soon;though I'll arive for day fishin and you guys will be done cause Sandcrab night fishes.But thats ok hope we can meet agiain maybe at IRI.


----------

